# How's the weather?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here it is, December 11th, and I'm running my air conditioners because it's 84F!
We never do get much of a winter here, but this is gettin' ridiculous!

Any weird weather in your area, of is everything normal for you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

It is definitely getting ridiculous! I don't think it hit 80F here today, but it was really close (about 78F now). Yesterday was hot as well.....and we have turned our A/C on too.

I'd take this heat over ice, but it feels like summer!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL !!! Typical of you that can't take the cold ...


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

You guyz are lucky, here there is tons of snow on the ground, and this morning the temperatures were in the low twenties.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I personally love the winter and think this heat is ridiculous too. 

It hit about 76F yesterday and about 78F today. It had actually cooled down, and we got a bit of sleet/snow mix in the earlier part of the week, but it's hot again.

*chants for winter to come*


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Ha! You silly southerners. :razz:

Its been pretty normal for December here. We've been getting some freezing rain for for the past couple of days EVERYTHING has been caked in snow. It actually looks quite beautiful. :razz:

I think we're supposed to get snow the next few days too....


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Last week it was 20 degrees and snowing 4 inches.This week it's like 60 degrees!Kinda crazy.Last year it was about 50 on Christmas. I hope it's not like that this year...I like my winters cold!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

It's been snowing all week.....and today...it rained freezing rain alllllllllllllllll day....horrible driving


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

feel ya andrew went in the ditch today cause of some lady that pulled out in front of us maybe 20 feet.The lady drove right away and didnt do anything luckly that some guy helped me push it back to the road.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

77 today. Nice enough to eat outside last night @ 8 pm.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm fine Beki, it missed me. I was worrying about YOU! The freezing line stayed about 50 miles west of me. I don't think it even got below freezing here this week and we didn't get the freezing rain/sleet....just good old drizzle. BUT the forcast is calling for snow showers Friday. Yeah right! Good old Oklahoma. If you don't like the weather....stick around a few minutes and it'll change.

You know we have a saying; "only fools and foreigners try to predict the weather in Oklahoma". LOL

BTW, I love the pic of the frozen rose.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Two words for all you Southerners.........BOO HOO!:twisted:

Send me your address and I'll mail you some of this frozen $%#@!


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cold here but no snow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I like to frozen rose too...forgot to mention that yesterday

we have school today...so it didn't freeze...it's just super slushy....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> It's been snowing all week.....and today...it rained freezing rain alllllllllllllllll day....horrible driving


Oh that makes it all worth for a challenge driving in that stuff !! LOL !!! Keeps your mind sharp ! LOLOLOLOLOL !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Roads were horrible on the way to school this morning....sliding all over, couldn't go over 45 mph. It's above freezing by a few degrees atm, and not a cloud in sight, so everything's melting, it's pretty warm out, and the sun feels amazing...lol


----------



## DancingBetta (Jun 28, 2007)

Umm, 30 degrees and snowing.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

30 degrees and clear skies. Until the end of last week my heater was not turning on at night. I turned the AC off back in early October (set it to 65 and turned it to heat). I have never gone this long without having one or the other on!!!!

We had a brief snow last weekend after a lot of rain, but not enough for my tastes. Up in Flagstaff they opened Snowbowl, so skiing for Christmas will happen! (But not for me). I miss good old Nebraska snow. 

And Beki we had one of those storms when I was a youngster in Nebraska. School was closed for a week (Omaha was closed for a week) and we were ice skating in the streets  It was an awesome week off of school and I was outside for most of it.

The whole "If you don't like the weather wait a minute" thing.... top of my personal list was Santa Fe, New Mexico December 1993. It was snowing so hard I could not make it up this hill I had to go up to get to school. The road had a long line of people at the bottom that had to try to make a run for it when the light at the top turned. Many did not make it due to the amount of packed snow on the road. So I pulled off into a side street to put chains on. That took me 10 minutes. In that time it stopped snowing AND what was on the road melted to the point that it was driveable *WHAT?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

crap...he weather is crap...At the moment, we have 8+inches of snow, all from last night, and it's still coming down. It's supposed to keep snowing until 4-5 o'clock. It's powdery snow, so at least it's not slippery like wet snow, but it's also easier to get stuck in, and it's easier to shovel. Our snowblower broke halfway through out driveway, so we had to shovel the rest. I just finished, and the snow is coming down so hard, you can't even tell that I shoveled it. The streets haven't even begun to get plowed yet, and I still have to go to work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

lol...the snow is still coming down, but it's not bad...just a real little bit....


snooooooooooooooooooooow daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, today it's 34 degrees, making it a 50 degree drop in just a few days.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

-8F for the weird americans that can't measure temps.

and foot + of snow woooooh, e-brake, powerslide weather


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

It has made it to 49F today.......that was the high. Its not very nice to go from upper 70s to the upper 30s and 40s.  I want my 70s back!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Icy rain and cold temps now! Wicked wind chills!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Snow is melting, yay! Except there better be some more in time for Christmas.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

We have had a lot of snow but on sunday there was a storm so no school for me today


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Balmy high 50's climbing into the 60's with rain and t-storms near the weekend then turning off a bit colder. No white Christmas for me.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

An average of 11-12 degrees outside according to the therm. at my house, with a good two feet of snow!!! [Maine]


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a heads up. We dont know where a lot of you are since you have nothing listed in your profiles or in your post.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice here, but a bit cooler up north
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAK0180_f.html
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USAK0083_f.html


----------

